# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Comment verrouiller la session avec Ctrl-Alt-Sup

## condor_01

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir comment faire pour verrouiller la session avec Ctrl-Alt-Sup.
Merci

----------


## S2S

lu
si tu ouvre ta session par default (splash, grosse icone et pseudo en gros), il faut commencer par:
-'panneau de config / compte d'utilisateur
-click sur 'modifier la maniere dont les utilisateurs ouvrent et fermes une session.'
-decoche les 2 options (utiliser l'ecran d'acceuil et la bascule rapide d'utilisateur)

apres, quand tu ferra ctrl+alt+supp, tu aura:
-verrouiller l'ordinateur
-fermer la session
-arreter le systeme
-modifier le mot de passe
-le getionnaire de tache
-annuler

j'espere que ca repond a la question...

----------


## vincent magnin

Sinon, tu as un raccourci tout simple  ::): 

touche windows + L

----------


## condor_01

Merci pour vos rponses, a marche trs bien ..
A propos des raccourcis, j'aimerais bien connatre les raccourcis les plus frquents qui facilitent la vie sous Windows.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

une recherche t'aurais fait trouver ceci

----------


## Micky58

Bonjour, je cherchais justement ce genre de renseignements. Merci   vincent magnin &   xxxcapxxx pour les raccourcis.
Bonne journe  vous  ::king::

----------


## massbbc

Merci pour votre explikation ! Je l'ai cherch pendant longtemps!

----------

